# Trainer Mat cheaper alternatives?



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i was looking at the performance bike site for a mat for the trainer, what are you guys using did you go out and buy one specifically for this use? Or did you find something used in another field that served the same purpose and at a cheaper price. 

The mat sold by performance is $29


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

I use the foam squares from Home Depot.


----------



## RLinNH (Apr 23, 2002)

My Carpet.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

An old throw rug works for me.


----------



## adirondack blues (Mar 15, 2009)

sanrensho said:


> I use the foam squares from Home Depot.


I use similar foam squares from Harbor Freight. They also work nicely for a treadmill mat.


----------



## prometheus (Apr 28, 2006)

A cheap yoga mat works fine.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Carpet remnant*



foofighter said:


> i was looking at the performance bike site for a mat for the trainer, what are you guys using did you go out and buy one specifically for this use? Or did you find something used in another field that served the same purpose and at a cheaper price.
> 
> The mat sold by performance is $29


Your local carpet store will likely sell you a remnant for $10, or you might have something lying around from the last time you replaced carpet in your house.


----------



## St.Zu (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Uppercase-We-...r_1_1?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285896362&sr=8-1

I use these. The baby doesnt use them so I commandeered them from him.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Interlocking foam squares from Target. 

$15? Quiets my bike enough that the couple that live below me don't complain.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have one of the performance mats and I have ripped it several times while rolling my StarTrac Spin Cycle on and off the mat or repositioning it on the mat. So if you are going to moving any relatively heavy stuff on one of these mats you may want to look for something a little more heavy duty. 



foofighter said:


> i was looking at the performance bike site for a mat for the trainer, what are you guys using did you go out and buy one specifically for this use? Or did you find something used in another field that served the same purpose and at a cheaper price.
> 
> The mat sold by performance is $29


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

Cheap yoga mat from a discount store.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the all the ideas...i like the interlocking tile idea especially if they're $15...sure beats $30 for the performance one with their propensity to get torn up


----------



## BruceG1 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just throw a towel down that fits within the frame of my rollers. But then it's on hardwood floor not carpet. If it was a thicker carpet I would probably cut a piece of 3/4' plywood. What's the purpose of the mat? Catch sweat, soundproof, stabalize equipment? Determine that and buy accordingly at a hardware store.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Costco has the interlocking ones too if you have one near you. I got them for when I had a home gym in my room, held up to weights and the treadmill fine. and cheap enough to replace. I think a package would be enough for 3 sets of mats if just using for the bike and trainer.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I use an old laminated desktop under my rollers and trainer. The particle board type. Settles things down on the carpet and easy to wipe the pool of sweat up after a ride.


----------



## sculpin (Sep 12, 2009)

Second the interlocking foam squares from Target. Also come in handy as an oversize knee pad if I have to spend any time on my knees scrubbing the floor or working on something low to the ground...


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

+2 on the interlocking foam squares.

Easy to wipe up the pools of sweat afterwards.


----------

